# State Guard (State Militia)



## G-Man222 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, since I can't join the Regular Army, Reserve, National Guard, nor Marine Corps, nor Navy, or Air Force, or Coast Guard at least until March 2013 unless the military changes MEPS physical standards. (i.e. change back how long a physical is good for) 

I'm going to start looking into the Washington State Guard. 

From all info I've gathered, It's a paramilitary force under the Governor. ("Last Resort" if foreign troops, or terrorists? somehow end up on American soil)

Info I've gathered so far regarding their training, is they use military issue M16A1s (the Vietnam varient) and AK-47s depending on Company, and Specialty. And subspecialty. (CQB Infantryman, is armed with an AK for close quarters, vs the DSM who's armed with an M16 at least that's what I was informed of yesterday) ,  An individual here on Center had brought up the State Guard to me. He has an older brother in the Battalion located in Spokane, he said his standard armament, was an M16A1, ACUs, and essentially 1980's era Body Armor and protective equipment.

With Technicals (Trucks up-armored, and armed with M60s)

From what I gathered, it's piss poor equipment, and the initial entry training is 4 1/2 weeks somewhere in Yakima, or Ft. Lewis. 

But a couple plus sides I was told, is the persons brother actually went to Ft. Benning for Airborne School three years ago, and last summer, he went to the Army's Mountain Warfare School. (Because Washington Geography requires mountain combat readiness apparently, for the Spokane Battalion anyways...)

Anyone have any personal info? Or knows someone who knows someone? 

Secondary role. (well, primary most likely, since we haven't had a ground invasion on our soil since the 1860s (Foreign Soldiers fought on both sides during the Civil War, and even then, it's technically not an invasion...... per se) is Disaster Relief, etc. All States Guardsmen are certified in FEMA? (I have no idea what that means, any input?)

I've been scouring the internet on my offtime working up answers to these questions.

And apparently Seattle Battalion has a Dive Medic, Dive Support, and Combat Dive Technician Company??? Any info???

Anyways, I appreciate any/all feedback, whether positive, or negative. I don't graduate Job Corps until around either January, or March. 

Washington State Guard is a Month-to-Month commitment (instead of years) so when I'm eligible, I could take whatever I learned in the State Guard, and bring it up Active Duty.

The WA State Guard Infantry go through the 2 week National Guard Infantry Training Course. Same as the Combat Engineers, Medics, Radiomen, and the Motor T, and Logistics guys...

Not the most extensive of training, but it does transfer to the Active Duty Army.... Same with Rank gained.............. (Treated the same as ARNG going AD) Although I don't know if the rank would be a good idea... (I have no idea how different it'd be to be a Sergeant in a Militia, vs being a Sergeant in the "Big Army".....)

I plan on finding any ways I can in serving, even if that means joining a Militia. (WA State Guard is recognized, and operated by the WA Government, and under command of the Governor, so I know it's not a Terrorist Orgenization)


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 21, 2009)

You do know it is a volunteer organization?

LL


----------



## G-Man222 (Oct 21, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> You do know it is a volunteer organization?
> 
> LL



Yep, Recruiting is under the Washington State War Department.

Although the WASG doesn't have the kind of reputation the CMR has though... (California Military Reserve, they even have some AAVs.....?? A Photo I've come across looking them up, was an Amphibious Infantry Company, training with Marines at Camp Pendleton. The California Militiamen were operating AAVs with the Marines, and coming out of the back...... Don't know if the AAVs in the pic are owned by the USMC or the CMR....)

Looking into it, until 2013 comes around, the State Militia might be the right place for me to start. 

Although the WASG to me resembles more of an Insurgency Operations kind of set-up... (Equipment, level of training, etc.) They look more like Guerrilla Units you'd here about SF training rather than a U.S. Military Force....


Anyone with any experience? Or knowledge they'd like to share?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 21, 2009)

I was a member of the California State Guard at age 14, at the time the CA NG was on active duty for WW II. (40th ID) At that time we were armed with the Springfield 03 and Enfields bolt action rifles. Squad leaders had military Thompson sub-machine guns.

When WWII ended and the 40th Division returned to the State we were offered positions in that division, in the CA NG. I took it and was assigned to HQ & HQ Company 40th ID. (Shortly after this I talked my folks into signing my papers to enlist at 17 years old. (I was still 15 for a few days.)

IMO, I think you are hearing a lot of BS on the WA State Guard. It is more of an 'old boys' club filled with people who have served looking for more rank (Some based on AD experience are offered higher ranks to include commissioned ranks. as well as those who can't pass the standards for the active or NG service.

As I recall, I learned more about military things as a Cadet in the Civil Air Patrol at age 11 — 12 Years old.

On the other hand, I'd say if they want to take you there — Go for it!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 21, 2009)

Trip, that sounds like the Alaska Defense Force... I was tempted to join up, but from everyone I knew that interacted with themit was pretty meh.. at best


----------



## G-Man222 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> I was a member of the California State Guard at age 14, at the time the CA NG was on active duty for WW II. (40th ID) At that time we were armed with the Springfield 03 and Enfields bolt action rifles. Squad leaders had military Thompson sub-machine guns.
> 
> When WWII ended and the 40th Division returned to the State we were offered positions in that division, in the CA NG. I took it and was assigned to HQ & HQ Company 40th ID. (Shortly after this I talked my folks into signing my papers to enlist at 17 years old. (I was still 15 for a few days.)
> 
> ...



Thank you, I sincerely appreciate your input, as well as Ranger, Ranger Psych.

Since I'm ineligible for regular military service at the current point in time, I'm going to get into this "Militia" and see how it goes. 

So happens there are two individuals on my Center who served in the Seattle Battalion. (Militia don't get paid unless activated, it's why they finished their "service" to the state)

Seattle in fact does have a Dive Medic/Combat Dive course. It's taught by 1/19th. Some ODAs in 1/19th during their two week a year training cycle, they'll train Seattle Battalions Divers, and Medics. Some get their "Two Weeks a year" extended to 5 weeks for the Dive Medic Course. 

Everett Battalion, it's primary focus is MP, Infantry, Logistics, and Combat Engineering. 

All go through the ATRRS schedule for National Guard MOS training in Yakima Training Center. 

Basic is 3 1/2 weeks. 

Seattle Battalion is purely armed with Soviet Weaponry. (AK-47s, RPKs, etc.) with exception to M1 Garands (not kidding, that's what he said) for their "Marksmen". And it's allowed to supplement the "Marksman Rifle" with a personally owned bolt-action, or Semi-Auto as long as it's chambered for 7.62. And approved by the Battalion Commander, and Armorer. 

Everett Battalion is more my style (closer to my home) so very interested in hearing what they have. Apparently the State Militia, those who're qualified 11B and 31B althoughd on't know what "style" of weaponry they use. Spokane Battalion is all American "Retired" weaponry. (older varients from the mid 1970s to early 1980s) I'm very curious to hear of what the Everett Battalion has. I'll be looking into the information presented. To verify what's false, and what's reality.

But apparently, Ft. Lewis is the "Final Stage" of "Basic Training" for the WA State Guard. Because of some locations on it that are apparently "OPSEC".

3 1/2 weeks don't include "Zero Week". at least from what I'm told. I've called, and emailed the WA State Guard for some information. So I'll be getting facts pretty soon.

And the two Seattle Battalion individuals confirmed some State's Guardsmen going to more "Advanced" Army schools based on MOS they held/hold, and budget. (Which apparently seems as high as regualr ARNG units...???)


----------



## Looon (Oct 22, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> Well, since I can't join the Regular Army, Reserve, National Guard, nor Marine Corps, nor Navy, or Air Force, or Coast Guard at least until March 2013 unless the military changes MEPS physical standards. (i.e. change back how long a physical is good for)


How about you use that time to get in shape to pass the physical?

If you can't pass such a simple physical why would you even bother with the state guard? Can you pass their physical? If they have no physical requirements, that would make it a joke. IMO

I have absolutely no idea what a 'state guard' even is. Never heard of such a thing in my entire life.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> But apparently, Ft. Lewis is the "Final Stage" of "Basic Training" for the WA State Guard. Because of some locations on it that are apparently "OPSEC".



This just smells. The State Guard has locations that are "OPSEC?" I'm laughing at that premise.

And FWIW, the State Guard in FL was a joke.

Do what you want, but I think your zeal to wear a uniform and be a soldier is overriding common sense at this point. 4 years to wait for another shot? You can do a lot of personal growth in 4 years without going down this path.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just curious, why are you even talking about Dive Med tech? A) you are not a medic, at least to the standard you would need for that course B) the PT would prolly kill you right now.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 23, 2009)

Looon said:


> If they have no physical requirements, that would make it a joke. IMO
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what a 'state guard' even is. Never heard of such a thing in my entire life.



That's the thing... State militias/guards are completely and utterly volunteer... Friends of mine who had recently got off active duty showed up to check out the militia.. E-6, E-5 types... they show up, joe dirtbag they run into at the first introduction to the militia does everything a private shouldn't do.. no parade rest, no terms of respect, nothing. And because it's all volunteer there's no PT requirements, and you bring all your own gear. Very rarely do state militias actually keep up an armory let alone equipment.

I'm willing to bet Iowa has one, you might just have to dig deep enough. 

Each state is actually supposed to maintain a militia of some sort, which is what these are.


Gman222:

In all honesty, I can think of a million things that would be better for you to do than trying to join the militia. Go to college, do PT with your recruiter and his deppers. Fuck, even jerking off with a purpose would give you more benefit than joining the militia.


----------



## Looon (Oct 23, 2009)

If I had it, this is where I would insert that pic of the large kid in BDU's knealing down holding an airsoft gun.

Seriously, if you are in that bad of shape, joining this crackpot militia aint going to fix shit, nor will it prepare you for jack.


----------



## Looon (Oct 23, 2009)

You have obviously ignored the advice we gave you some time ago on what you could do to get in shape. I guess it's easier to take the easy way out by going and playing soldier where there aren't even the most basic requirements for entry.

Why don't you just take it one step further and play video games like I do to get my Spec Ops fix?!?!?! But I would bet you would play on the easiest difficulty?!?!!?

This post might get deleted, but I hope you read it before it goes by by.

You are a quitter! And who do you think you are talking to on this site? Cry me a fucking river.

I was in piss poor fucking shape when I joined the Army 21 years ago. I was focused on my goal and they would have had to carry my dead fucking ass outta there before I gave up. I was getting  my shit no matter what obstacles might be thrown my way. PERIOD.

If you are willing to fucking give up this easily, I wouldn't even bother wasting yours or that militia's time by trying to join up with them.

A quitter is a quitter is a quitter is a quitter................

Now Im going to go pre order COD Modern Warfare 2 so I can get back to being my bad ass self.

Have a nice day.

RANT over


----------



## G-Man222 (Oct 23, 2009)

PT isn't an issue, it has nothing to do in regards to aerobic ability.

It's in regards to my EYES.

MEPS gave me a 3P (P=Permanent) in the Vision portion of PULHES.

For that "P" to disappear off my record, I have to wait for my physical to expire. 

Until that "P" disappears for vision, I'm inelgible for service.

I've even spoken to recruiters from other states as well, and in all 5 branches of the military, including their Reserve/Guard components.

My vision per MEPS record, is 20/35 and 20/45. WITH GLASSES, which is COMPLETELY incorrect per Optometrist. Vision is 20/20 WITH GLASSES. 

It's all in regards to myv ision now, not my weight, nor my BMI. but my vision.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 23, 2009)

Aren't State National Guards run by the STATE. 

What the heck is a State militia? Never heard of it before. Obvioulsy I have Googling to do! States sponsor Militias? That news to me.

What kind of organization is State Sponsored and you have to bring all your own gear! AK-47's? WTF is this the USA or what?

Most of my knowledge about state militias was from the nut bags who perpetrated the Oklahoma City bombing. His co-conspirator was part for the Michigan Militia. 

I just never heard of this so I am not contradicting anyone. But I just never heard of it before.

PLUS if your eye sight is so bad, should you be running around with a weapon????


----------



## Headshot (Oct 23, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> PT isn't an issue, it has nothing to do in regards to aerobic ability.
> 
> It's in regards to my EYES.
> 
> ...



Maybe you can find someone to turn a blind eye to your problem.  YOUR FUCKED unless you find some miracle vision cure outside of surgery.  If you join a militia then you might as well not even bother with the real military due to the extreme bad habits you will have embedded into your bat like ass.


----------



## Looon (Oct 23, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Maybe you can find someone to turn a blind eye to your problem.  YOUR FUCKED unless you find some miracle vision cure outside of surgery.  If you join a militia then you might as well not even bother with the real military due to the extreme bad habits you will have embedded into your bat like ass.


You are screwed.

If you indeed can't pass the physical due to  bad eyes, there is no shame in that.

If it is indeed a Permanent disqualifier, what makes you think it will be any different in a  few years?

Based on your history of how you have come across, Im inclined to think you aren't being totally truthful in your posts.


----------



## SuburbanRanger275 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, clear this up for us which of these is your problem?  Either way, who are you serving?  Get your vision fixed if you can, and if you can't then find another way to chip in for the common good.  This country needs civic minded citizens in many areas.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.ak-prepared.com/asdf/

The alaska version. your state may vary.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Gman, you are asking these questions on the wrong forum. The majority of the people answering your questions come from units that do not put up with anything less then perfection and to ask them question regarding a militia is almost a joke.

The Texas State Guard (TXSG) has several different regiments that serve several purposes, they have a Navel regiment, Air regiment, Medical regiment and some Army type regiments. Their missions are varied but primarily focus on augmenting the Texas National Guard during state emergencies such as weather disasters. They are not a tactical arm of the Texas military forces and as far as I am aware they are not issued any weapons.

I know a few guys who are members of the TXSG and they have done things like drive school buses of Katrina victims to safe areas, provided medical services for them, and fed them. Very noble work IMHO! These guys get no pay and buy their own uniforms. They do it not b/c its cool or a feather in their cap, but b/c they want to serve their community.

As for your desire of being in some form of service, I understand and admire it. However trying to compare it or be recognized as a “Warrior” for it is simply not going to happen here. My advice is to do what you feel is right; do not get caught up in the “red neck” shotgun club running around trying to be a militia (unless that’s what you want to be). Look for an organization that provides a valuable service to the community, something you can be proud of and something gives you the gratification of service.

In the future to avoid the responses you are getting from some of the people here, I would ask these types of questions elsewhere. It’s pretty obvious how you will be answered. Good luck to you in whatever you do and keep your head up…


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 24, 2009)

*Washington State Guard Website*

Here's a link to the Washington State Guard Website! 

http://stateguard.washingtonguard.org/

Mission Statement:

The mission of the Washington State Guard is to: Provide units organized, equipped and trained in the protection of life or property and the preservation of peace, order and public safety under competent orders of State authorities.

The Washington State Guard is always ready to: Provide trained personnel to support civil government authority; Provide for the protection and preservation of life or property during natural or manmade disasters or civil emergencies; Rapidly and effectively respond to search, rescue, or recovery operations; Effectively execute State Homeland Defense missions; and Participate as active members and contributing citizens of our local communities.

Overview & Frequently Asked Questions

Q: WHAT IS THE WASHINGTON STATE GUARD?

A: A state defense force is authorized by Title 38 of the Revised Code of Washington (RCW) and is authorized by Federal law, Title 32 of the United State Code. The Washington State Guard, (hereinafter WSG), is a bona fide all volunteer, uniformed public service organization which serves under the command of the Governor as Commander-in-Chief and directed by the Adjutant General.

The Washington State Guard is a component of the authorized military forces of the State of Washington, and stands separate and apart from the National Guard. Unlike the National Guard, the Washington State Guard is to be used for service exclusively within the State of Washington. All WSG members take an oath of allegiance to the United States of America and the State of Washington, and to obey the orders of the Governor of the State of Washington and the officers appointed over them. Members serve for a period of not less than one year.

Q: WHO CAN JOIN THE WASHINGTON STATE GUARD?

A: Any United States citizen who is a resident of the State of Washington between the ages of 18 and 64, whether or not a prior service veteran. Current members of the Active or Reserve Components of the United States Armed Forces and individuals who have been convicted of a felony or who have received a less than honorable discharge from the Armed Forces are excluded.

Q: WHAT OBLIGATION OF TIME WOULD I BE EXPECTED TO GIVE?

A: Members are required to attend a monthly drill (meeting). Drills are training sessions and are also used to coordinate activities. Drills usually last 8 hours and are held on Saturdays. Your particular assignment may require additional hours of work to organize your section or staff, complete necessary projects, or recruit. These additional hours may be done at home according to your own schedule and at your leisure.

Q: WILL I BE PAID FOR MY TIME AND OUT OF POCKET EXPENSES?

A: Generally, no. Only if the Governor calls you to State Active Duty. When that happens, members are considered State employees and are paid at the same rate of pay for their rank or grade as their regular Army or National Guard counterparts. Occasionally, missions may allow for per diem and reimbursed expenses. However, the only reimbursable expenses are those to which prior approval is given. While there may be certain tax benefits for non-reimbursed expenses, you should check with your tax advisor. 

Q: AM I REQUIRED TO PASS A PHYSICAL EXAMINATION?

A: Applicants are required to submit a Report of Medical History on a standard form. You must be able to perform all assigned tasks without endangering yourself or others.

Q: WHAT OTHER OBLIGATIONS WOULD I HAVE? 

A: You take an oath when you join, and you are expected to live up to that oath. When they are required, you are expected to attend your monthly drills. If for any reason you cannot attend a drill, you must call your commander or supervisor and explain the situation. Repeated unexcused absences are not acceptable and will result in discharge. You must wear the assigned uniform correctly, and otherwise conform to the personal and grooming standards according to established Army Regulations. You may only wear your uniform at drill or at other WSG functions. While in uniform, all rules of military courtesy must be observed.

Q: WHAT UNIFORM WILL I WEAR?

A: Pursuant to National Guard Regulation 10-4, you will wear Class "A", "B", and "C" uniforms similar to standard Army uniforms, but with distinctive insignia designating you as a member of the Washington State Guard.

Q: AM I ISSUED UNIFORMS OR EQUIPMENT?

A: Currently, all officers and enlisted personnel are required to purchase and maintain their own uniforms and accessories.

Q: HOW WILL MY RANK BE DETERMINED?

A: Applicants are interviewed, evaluated, and enlisted or appointed to an appropriate rank based on the availability of an authorized billet (job position) for the applicant within the unit, as well as on the basis of prior military service, education, civilian occupation, and other factors in accordance with established laws and regulations, and without regard to race, religion, sex, or national origin.

Q: ARE THESE "REAL" OFFICER AND ENLISTED RANKS?

A: According to Washington law, State Guard officer and enlisted personnel normally rank amongst themselves. However, when called to State Active Duty, State Guard soldiers rank equally among State Active Duty members of the National Guard. All appointments, commissions, warrants, and enlistments are subject to recognition by the Governor of the State of Washington through the Adjutant General. All WSG members may be called to State Active Duty, may be given the legal authority to command troops, and may participate in real-world missions when ordered to do so by the Governor through the Military Department of the State of Washington. 

Q: CONSIDERING THAT I AM NOT PAID, PROVIDE MY OWN UNIFORMS AND EQUIPMENT, AND HAVE TO DO SOME ACTUAL WORK---WHY SHOULD I JOIN THE WASHINGTON STATE GUARD?

A: For the same reason that people join civic organizations, pay dues, and contribute their time and talent-- for the benefit of their community. While the Washington State Guard is not a civic club, it is a uniformed public service organization for the benefit of the people of the State of Washington and requires an obligation on the part of its members. Further, you will be carrying on the unique American tradition of volunteer militia service which dates back to 1636, before the creation of the United States. You will serve with other patriotic people who have a knowing respect for military preparedness. You will work with other WSG members to accomplish missions important to the safety and security of the people of the State of Washington. Lastly, but perhaps most challenging, you will have the opportunity to utilize the training you acquired in the military and in civilian life to develop, maintain, and build the cadre of the Washington State Guard as the officially recognized and sanctioned military force of the State of Washington. Simply stated, you are a patriot who lives what you believe.

Q: WHERE WILL I SERVE?

A: You may serve anywhere in the State. To best serve the needs of the people of the State of Washington, WSG members serve throughout the State often in their own communities. 

Q: CAN I USE THE PX AND COMMISSARY?

A: Currently, there are no provisions for this.

Q: HOW DO I APPLY?

A: Please use the contact information provided on this website.

Q: WHO IS ELIGIBLE?
A: The following persons are eligible for enlistment or appointment:
Applicants who are between 18 and 64 years of age, whether or not a prior service veteran;
Applicants who are a citizen of the United States* and a resident of the State of Washington (*Applicants who are aliens must show proof that they have made a legal declaration to become a United States citizen and must present a United States Department of Homeland Security, BCIS Form N-300, authenticated by a Bureau of Citizenship and Immigration Services Local Office);
Applicants who have a demonstrated understanding and proficiency in the English language;
Applicants who are either a high school graduate or have passed the GED test;
Applicants who are medically qualified.
Q: WHO IS INELIGIBLE?
A: The following persons are considered ineligible for enlistment or appointment:
Convicted felons;
Persons adjudged as a youthful offender;
Persons on parole or probation;
Persons with prior military service who have an RE-4 re-enlistment code on their DD-214;
Persons with prior military service whose discharge is characterized as other than "Honorable";
Persons adjudged as a security risk;
Conscientious objectors;
Persons not meeting acceptable height and weight standards;
Current members of any Active or Reserve Component of the U.S. Armed Forces;
Persons convicted of any offense involving moral turpitude;
Persons with significant medical disorders which could endanger themselves or others;
Persons with a medical disability which exceeds an RE-3 profile;
Persons required to register for Selective Service, but who have failed to do so.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2009)

This reminds me of that special operations militia force we posted a long time back.  It basically consisted of Commander Billy Bob who probably sounded a lot like Maj Robert Rogers, but lacked anymilitary experience.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 24, 2009)

Ya learn something new every day. Never knew these where formal organizations or that they are attached to the State Gov. Interesting!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 25, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> PT isn't an issue, it has nothing to do in regards to aerobic ability.
> 
> It's in regards to my EYES.
> 
> ...



Then that means you were not meant for military service.  Get your degree in something that interests you and apply for state and federal government jobs, if you really want to serve your country.  Joining some bullshit "militia" isn't going to fulfill some halfass need to have to be in the military.  If you want to serve your country, there are plenty of other ways.


----------



## G-Man222 (Oct 26, 2009)

RustyShackleford said:


> Then that means you were not meant for military service.  Get your degree in something that interests you and apply for state and federal government jobs, if you really want to serve your country.  Joining some bullshit "militia" isn't going to fulfill some halfass need to have to be in the military.  If you want to serve your country, there are plenty of other ways.



Speaking to my recruiter recently, I've learned I may possibly be able to get the 3P in E overlooked, and possibly cut down to a 2P (a 2P is better than a 3P, I'll gladly take that!) 

Just waiting until he finishes First Sergeant's Course. and see how things go from there. 

If that's the case, HELL YEAH!

Although, 18X, Option 40, and Option 4s by guestimation would be no-goes, because I'd need a waiver just for an MOS itself. . And Army Regs have limits to primary, and secondary waivers. (Secondary are for incentives/programs, primary is for MOS selection)

Navy, they don't have anything close, niether USMC, Air Force, or Coast Guard. 

Army is my first choice anyway, and if the above is the case, my selection of jobs alone are going to be limited. Guestimating of course. I'll have the official information in either a couple weeks, or a couple days. but HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude.......seriously?

I apologize for only reading half of your post before replying, but I, well...I just couldn't do it.

As for this part "_*Seattle in fact does have a Dive Medic/Combat Dive course. It's taught by 1/19th. Some ODAs in 1/19th during their two week a year training cycle, they'll train Seattle Battalions Divers, and Medics. Some get their "Two Weeks a year" extended to 5 weeks for the Dive Medic Course.* _", I can tell you "in fact" that Seattle does *NOT *have a Dive Medic/Combat Dive course, nor is one taught by 1/19.  I'm not only member of this unit, I'm the hair club president of the "dive" team in Washington state.  If we were running a dive school, there's a pretty good chance I would know about it.

I would love to see the links/ sources of where you're getting your info.

If you are truly interested in being SF in Washington, contact me.  I would love to sign you up as an 11B.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude.......seriously?


If you are truly interested in serving to serve, that's cool, but don't join a volunteer militia as a substitute for military service.  I read the link that Trip posted and I can assure you beyond a shadow of a doubt that if activated for a state emergency, some peg-legged, supersize eating mofo tried to pull rank on me, I'd promptly and politely tell him where he could stick his store-bought rank and tell him to do it quickly before my boys eat him for a pre mission snack.

If you think about it, forest fires and river flooding are what state assets are used for in Washington (generally).  I sincerely doubt the governor (especially Gregoire) would activate the reserves of the reserves to handle something like the WTO riots.  That being said, why not check out the Forest Service or get on a summer Hot Shot crew.  You'll serve, you'll get in shape, you'll have cameradierie, and, on top of all that, you'll get a paycheck.  Neat-o.


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 30, 2009)

Ajax said:


> Dude.......seriously?
> 
> I apologize for only reading half of your post before replying, but I, well...I just couldn't do it.
> 
> ...



Haha!  GRAP homo!  (with all due respect, of course)


----------



## JJ sloan (Oct 30, 2009)

Man... this thread is at the pinacle of gay!


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2009)

G-man, here's the awesomeness of the internet, you never know who will come along and throw a BS flag on your adventures. Maybe someone lied to you, I don't know, but Ajax's word on this is something I'd trust.

I stuck a toothpick in this thread and it came out clean; looks like it is done to me. Time to let it cool before we put icing on it.


----------

